# [Moved] Big Jim: You asked



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

BigJimAK said:


> Cassie,
> 
> Sea Kayaking?
> 
> Jim


Yes, sea kayaking. By name that is. Most of my kayaking will be on the Great Lakes and on larger rivers.

I bought a Current Designs Storm GT kayak. This is a touring kayak (aka sea kayak), yellow, 17' long, 24" wide, 14" internal height, rotomolded polyethylene kayak, complete with bow and stern hatches and rudder. Weight when empty is 63 lbs. 

I have purchased the requisite safety equipment: personal floatation device (PFD), pealess whistle, spare paddle, bilge pump, bilge sponge, paddle float, and floating rescue line.

To this, I've added roof rack (on car), kayak carrier (on roof rack), a neoprene skirt, compass, Kokata Gore-Tex drysuit, Capilene 3 base layer, fleece/merino wool insulation layer, wetsuit, drytop, neoprene booties (both L and XL), neoprene gloves, camelback water carrier, a kayak cover (keep the sun off while storing the kayak), kayak cart (home-made), kayak storage rack (home-made), and Lasso security cable. I am in the process of outfitting hip pads. 

I try to get out each weekend. Yesterday, I spent an hour doing paddle-float re-entries (new skill for me) and some time on a relaxing paddle on Lake Ontario. 

My next kayak course (Level 1) is on June 25 and 26. Should be fun. The Level 2 course is in late August and early September. It's a five-day kayaking and camping trip. Two requirements are (1) paddle 3 km on open waters (get into the wave action) and (2) paddle 10 km in 2 hours. I've done 9 km in 2 hours -- nearly killed me, but I have time to work up the skills and stamina. 

I have also done 12.5 km in 3 hours -- slightly off the pace, but nowhere near killing me. Had changed my forward stroke -- fine tuning -- and found I could go further. Now, a little more fine tuning and I'll be at the 10 km in 2 hour level.

Cassandra


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

May 21, 2011: Toured the Toronto Islands (12.5 km in 3 h)

Panorama I took from Snug Harbour in the Toronto Harbour basin: Panoramio - Photos by CassandraR

For those who are interested, the panorama parameters were:
Five photos of the harbour
Camera: Fujifilm FinePix A900 digital point-and-shoot, 9 megapixel
Stitching program: Hugin


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Congratulations! Sounds like a real lot of fun & relaxation!


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks, Howard!

Yes, it is indeed a lot of fun. Not sure about relaxation. Imagine traveling 12.5 km in 3 hours, using your torso as one's power source, not using one's legs. Gives one an appreciation of the daily efforts made by wheelchair-bound persons. 

Cassandra


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

I guess that You will rule the House!  Great! I am to old, and not able, I still love water!


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Sounds like a great adventure, Cassandra. Good fortune, and good fun with it all.

Can you put outriggers on both sides, and a diesel engine in a kayak?


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Howard:

You're too old, only if you think you are. 

My father is 89 and he is doing things I would be surprised if a 79-year-old was doing. Heck, some 69-year-olds aren't as active as my father. Not because of age, but because of beliefs. 

Cassandra


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Ralph Barker said:


> Sounds like a great adventure, Cassandra. Good fortune, and good fun with it all.
> 
> Can you put outriggers on both sides, and a diesel engine in a kayak?


Thanks, Ralph!

Why would I want to? The answer to your question is "yes, but why?" I got into kayaking to get closer to nature, not to pollute it more. Put outriggers on and a sail, and go sail-kayaking. (Some people just put the sail on -- a tippy way to do things.)

Cassandra


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

My problems are nerve damage to My back, neck , feet, so If I could, I'd be out on lake Michigan! Only 3&1/2 miles to the boat launch. I used to have a 21 ft for going out on the lake.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Boy you are brave. The last time I was near the Lake you could smell it before you could see it. At one point it was more than toxic. It's supposed to be a bit cleaner but judging what I've seen in the Dundas Canal, I still wouldn't trust the lake. They still haven't figured out what's at the bottom of Hamilton Harbour. They're not sure if it's alive or just mineral deposits.


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

allthunbs said:


> Boy you are brave. The last time I was near the Lake you could smell it before you could see it. At one point it was more than toxic. It's supposed to be a bit cleaner but judging what I've seen in the Dundas Canal, I still wouldn't trust the lake. They still haven't figured out what's at the bottom of Hamilton Harbour. They're not sure if it's alive or just mineral deposits.


Whatever's down there should be buried! Hamilton Harbour is one of those places where humans have badly treated Mother Nature. 

Haven't been to Dundas Canal. However, the lake is not bad. The bays tend to load up with bird droppings. The cormorants are the worse. What little of Lake Ontario I have seen (Mississauga and Toronto areas), the lake is okay. 

(I'm not lake qualified yet. So, I venture timidly and briefly onto the lake to get between bays and rivers.)

Cassandra


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

dutchman 46 said:


> My problems are nerve damage to My back, neck , feet, so If I could, I'd be out on lake Michigan! Only 3&1/2 miles to the boat launch. I used to have a 21 ft for going out on the lake.


Sorry to hear about that, Howard. 

As health problems have started to pile up on me, I decided to take as much enjoyment from life while I still could enjoy it. Right now, the arthritis is painful, but not too disabling. However, that is expected to change. So, I am getting out there now. In later life I'll have the memories of the better times, as I'm sure you have memories of the better days. 

Best wishes, my friend!

Cassandra


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Very nice, Cassie... I've got some friends who go out a lot.. Harriman Fjord in Prince William Sound is really popular... though there are many places up here to go to see wile life and glaciers. My friends just get several kyakers together, rent a water taxi to take them out to an area and paddle around. I've uploaded a couple of their pictures of the glaciers and wildlife.. 

There's also places that take people on guided tours.. such as 

Kayaking Tour Prince William Sound Alaska Kayak Tour Harriman Fjord

I thought you might enjoy the pictures. 

P.S. That's a lot of paddling!


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks, Jim! 

Yes, a lot of paddling! 

I have already started planning next year's vacation -- 90 km (54 mile) kayak and camp trip. A second trip is lined up to follow it immediately -- if I survive the first trip with enough energy reserve. The second trip is about 85 km (51 mile.) The two trips are in the Canadian Shield -- beautiful country. 

Cassandra


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Hey great job, I yak alot but ours is fishing (almost all of us have sit on top yaks) check out our website bckfc.org I was vice pres. for 2 years and did about 6 demo days...If Ya ever get down this way let us know ,Maybe I can get Ya " cajun sleigh ride"....I will let Ya try and figure that one out for now


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks, Warren.

If I'm ever in the neighborhood I call in. It must be something for the redfish to pull the kayak around. I can see how it would be great fun!

Cassandra


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Yes indeed Ya nailed it a good bull red can pull ya around in the marsh for 10-15 minutes are better.... Sure is fun.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Yes, I do! Some are so clear and vivid that I can almost relive them The Big boat was for Lake Michigan My Wife, My Granddaughter, and Myself would go out early. Now My Granddaughter is about to become a Youth Minister! You Will enjoy them, but Enjoy Today! Life races by so fast!


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks, Howard! Congrats to the Granddaughter!

Cassandra


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Yea.. A friend of mine tells of catching a ~40# king salmon while sea kayaking down near Homer, Alaska.. He had a picture of the salmon laying over the bow but it always seemed pretty far fetched to me. 

I caught about a 35# king in 77 in the same area from a 12' Avon with a 25hp outboard. It must have pulled us around for 25-30 minutes before it got tired and that Avon would make a lot more drag than a kayak...


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Cassandra:



Cassandra said:


> Right now, the arthritis is painful, but not too disabling.


I'm fighting arthritis too but I'm not winning or losing. I am going through a stretch routine every day, and not gently either. If I can't put my fingers on the floor I keep at it until I can. Keep the tendons loose and you keep the pressure off the joints.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Cassandra,,,

you just gonna love it!!! 

once the boat and paddling become second nature,,,it changes everything. you look, you think and next thing you know is your heading where you want to go without giving the doing it a thought...I spent alot of the 70's/80's whitewatering and to this day it remains some of the best times I've ever had....mostly class 2-3-4 runs. the occasional class 5 by accident *L*...Cheat river and Ohiopyle were my favorite runs...especially in the spring...which brings up the #1 accessory in kayaking... A GOOD WET SUIT 

enjoy!!


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Bill:

Thanks for the encouragement! I am looking forward to the day when my kayak and I become one. 

What you mean "gonna love it"? Already do!!! That's why I'm out on the water each weekend!

As for whitewater, no plans at the moment to partake of that sport. Classes 1 and 2 are okay, but beyond that is beyond me.

Yes, a good wet suit is a must! Currently I have a Farmer Jane 3mm one. I'll be looking for a full body one. Not sure of the thickness -- more research needed on my part. 

Cassandra


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Warren:

Here's a video on YouTube that your comments on the cajun sleigh ride brought back to mind:

300 Pound Marlin Tows Kayak 11 Miles
YouTube - ‪300 Pound Marlin Tows Kayak 11 MILES‬‏ 

Cassandra


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Cassandra said:


> Hi Howard:
> 
> You're too old, only if you think you are.
> 
> ...


Well said, getting older is mind over matter, if you don't mind it don't matter.


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Agreed, Jerry! 

If it doesn't matter, don't mind.
If you don't mind, it doesn't matter.

Years ago, my sister was getting upset that she was approaching the big 4-0. I said to her, "Jane, be glad you're pushing it. I dragging it." Ten years later, the big 5-0 for her. A non-issue. The big 5-0 doesn't matter -- she didn't mind. It's just another number.

Cassandra


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Just an update on where I am.

Each weekend since mid-April (except for three), I have been on the water in my kayak. Obsession? You bet! Water-logged? Not yet!

My recent trips have been in the 20 - 25 km (12 - 15 miles) per day. These trips include Toronto harbour, Big Creek Wildlife Conservation Area, and Burlington Bay. 

In a week, I start two weeks of kayaking and camping. 15 - 30 km (9 - 18 miles) per day. Hopefully it doesn't kill me!

Woodworking is going back on the to-do list, after I get back from the two weeks. 

Yesterday, I got a bit of a shock. When I had finished setting up the router table earlier this year, I quickly ran a piece of scrap particle board through a few test cuts. Nothing special and nothing in mind but to test the table. My father saw it and that was the last I saw of it until yesterday. He drilled a hole for mounting a battery-operated clock in plus mounted a metal treble clef piece at the lower end. He painted the test slots from my playing around with the router table. Two minutes of my playing around and five minutes of his working, he now has a wall clock in his bedroom. Guess I'll have to be careful with my scraps in the future.

Cassandra


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Cassandra, if you haven't already done it I think you should name your kayak the "Sea C". If you end up with muscle stiffness or if "Arthur" is bothering you(Arthur Itis) I highly recommend Absobine Veterinary Gel. Yes, the label says it is for horses but many friends are now using it. I messed up my knee and was walking like a duck until I started using this stuff. Twice a day for a week and I am like new again. The main ingredients are spearmint oil and herbs. I figure if it is good enough for a Clydesdale it is good enough for me.


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks, Mike.

My kayak's name is _Mia Havero_. The name comes from the protagonist of my favourite sci--fi novel, _The Rite of Passage_ by Alexei Panshin. 

Muscle stiffness is never a problem after kayaking. Proper kayak technique avoids muscle problems. Proper technique includes proper nutrition, to aid muscle glycogen recovery. The problem is that kayaking is energy demanding. 

As for Arthur, he's quiet these days. If he does act up, I'll look into the gel.

Cassandra


----------

